# 20 Gallon Long or 26 Gallon Stocking Question



## summoner2183 (Feb 6, 2013)

Guys, I have a tank already setup for guppies and cherry shrimp, but then decided to house them in my 32 gallon cube. Now the tank that I have already setup is a 75 cm x 44 cm x 30 cm tank, which translates to a 29.5" x 17.3" x 11.8" tank. Now with these measurements, is this considered to be a 26 gallon tank, or a 20 Long?

Secondly, I am intending to go the dwarf cichlid route with this tank. I was considering Bolivian Rams, regular rams or Apistos. WHat do you recommend for this tank, and how many can I keep?

Lastly, what tankmates can I keep with these South American dwarf cichlids? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It converts to 26 gallons. Are the dimensions you listed length x width x height?


----------



## summoner2183 (Feb 6, 2013)

Why yes it is... so, according to this, if it is a 26 gallon? How many Bolivian Rams, Apistos or German Rams can I keep? Any potential tankmates?


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

You could have a pair of Bolivian rams (some say more, but my experience is once a pair forms...the dominant male will harass the others in a tank less than 3 feet long), 3-4 German rams or a trio of apistos (male, 2 females). For tankmates, all sorts of tetras will work - black phantom tetras are found in nature with Bolivian rams, I believe neons and cardinals are found with German rams (although I'm not 100% sure of that), cardinal tetras, cory cats, dwarf plecos or otos - all will work.

I have a 20 gallon long tank with one keyhole (had a keyhole and a bolivian in there until the bolivian, quite old, passed away), 8 black phantom tetras, one rummynose tetra (used to be 8, but ich outbreak took the others down), one clown pleco (17 years old!), one kuhli loach (about 6 years old - holdover from when the tank was home to paradise fish and white clouds), and two otos.

The point I'm trying to make is that you have lots of options in a tank your size with tankmates to go with dwarf cichlids.

Let us know what you decide (or already have decided).

Eric


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Did you want to experience cichlids spawning and raising their fry? It's an important question to ask yourself when considering what to do with a tank.

If that's the case, a pair of bolivians or GBR is all you'll really want (or trio of Apistos); otherwise any tankmates will just eat the fry.

If you're not too worried about raising fry you have a lot more options.

As mentioned above you could stock some cichlids, some tetras, a BN pleco, and maybe a few cory's.


----------

